
Former Mexican president pushes for pot legalization - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/30/us/washington-marijuana-fox/index.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_latest+%28RSS%3A+Most+Recent%29
======
nakedrobot2
It is easy to push for such stuff when you are out of power and don't have the
paralysing loyalties that force those in power to make compromises.

Let's see someone in power push for legalization.

